# LGD eating the calves crap



## kath2003 (Oct 3, 2003)

Does anyone elses lgd eat the livestocks poop? Our 2 year old female Great Pyrenees spends her day, barking at the wind, and eating cow pies. Nasty, gross, but she just keeps doing it. I cleaned out the cow house and she was right in the straw looking for it. Is it ok??


----------



## GoldenMom (Jan 2, 2005)

It's normal for all dogs to eat poo. They evolved as scavengers. There is not much danger in a dog eating herbivore poo, it's more of a problem in dogs that eat dog poo or cat poo or raccoon poo, etc.


----------



## kath2003 (Oct 3, 2003)

thank you goldenmom. That is definetly true about them.


----------



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

our dog went from eating the goat poo to now trying to eat the goat grain mix. I think she developed a taste for it from the back end forward. LOL.


----------



## alpacamom (Jan 28, 2007)

Sorry...this thread has had me ROTFL! Our LGDs will occasionally eat alpaca beans, their own poo, alpaca grain, and even hay on occasion. If any of the animals barfs, the dogs are right there to clean it up. Ewwwww. 

My thought is that they don't want predators to know that there is any reason for the predator to be around by cleaning up after themselves. I don't know if it's true or not, but it was just something rolling around between my ears.


----------



## Rogo (Jan 1, 2006)

I've never seen a dog who didn't eat livestock manure. I've never seen a dog eat dog manure.

Some folks from the city came out to visit and had their dog with them. The dog had never seen horses, mules, donkeys, cattle, sheep, goats, swine, poultry. The dog dived into a pile of manure and started eating it. The city folks had a fit. City folks are great entertainment! -G-


----------



## Ronney (Nov 26, 2004)

My dogs gets into the cow and sheep pats but the best time of the year for them is lambing and calving - all that lovely, milky pooh sitting there for the taking  

Cheers,
Ronnie


----------



## Filas are Prima (May 4, 2007)

IMO, the dogs eat the herbivore manure for the digestive enzymes and bacterias to help their own digestion systems.
It's a universal syndrome.


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

When we go to the barn Bandit loves the horse and goat manure. He just finds a convenient spot and plops down...after he's read all the doggie signs and left a few of his own of course.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Some of our dogs think horse poo is gourmet food! Vet said if I ever figured out a way to get them to stop I'd be a very rich woman. Guess what? I ain't rich yet!


----------



## gina kay (Sep 12, 2007)

I agree that city folk are hilarious when they see dog eating poo. My sis gagged when one of my dogs ate horse poo then really gagged when said dog tried licking her in the face. Luckily they eat cow, horse, and cat poo that's dried cause I'd even find it gross if they ate it wet! I have dogs that even eat cat poo thta's covered with cat litter. I just make sure all animals are wormed because that's one way of spreading parasites.


----------



## kath2003 (Oct 3, 2003)

She just eats everything. The goat food, cow food, chicken scratch, sheep food, and all the manure from the other ends, lol, she doesn't care what it is. Hope the pups shes carrying are enjoying the mix, 
I just wasn't sure about the cow crap, seems so "BIG", LOL


----------



## GoldenMom (Jan 2, 2005)

gina kay said:


> I agree that city folk are hilarious when they see dog eating poo. My sis gagged when one of my dogs ate horse poo then really gagged when said dog tried licking her in the face. Luckily they eat cow, horse, and cat poo that's dried cause I'd even find it gross if they ate it wet! I have dogs that even eat cat poo thta's covered with cat litter. I just make sure all animals are wormed because that's one way of spreading parasites.


My favorite thing is when a dog comes in for an exam, licks me all over, THEN the owner says "Oh yah, he eats poo, what should I do about that?"!!! Can't you tell me BEFORE the dog sneaks his tongue in my ears/eyes/mouth!


----------



## savinggrace (Oct 27, 2005)

Hi,

I havn't noticed our dogs doing it lately, but when we had a nursing calf; it was like a race between the three (two English Shepherds and one Gr. Pyr) who would get to the calf pile first!!!!!

I wasn't too worried about it; our animals are healthy and particularly when the calf is milk-fed it's a yougert type product anyhow :shrug: The dogs would also attempt to clean the calf after defecating (although mama cow didn't like that much!)

This sounds weird, but maybe it's a type of bonding thing? Our LGD's routinely tidy up after "thier" animals!

I didn't notice any digestive disturbance on the dog's part!


----------



## kath2003 (Oct 3, 2003)

Strange dog she is, lol. I switched grain for the calves and now she isn't eating the poop. I guess she doesn't like Blue seal, LOL.


----------

